# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  نصب برنامه ایجاد شده با Angular در هاست cpanel

## AriaGlobal

سلام. نمیدونم جای درستی تایپ گذاشتم یا نه.
وب پیجی با انگولار ایجاد کردم و در لوکال هاست به دستور ng serve میتونم اپلیکیشن رو ببینم. فایل ها رو روی هاست لینوکسی سی پنل آپلود کردم ولی نمیدونم چطور میتونم run کنم. آیا حتما برای nodejs روی هاست cpanel باید نصب کنم ؟

ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------


## plague

من انگولار کار نمیکنم فقط یه راهنمای بکنم اگه کسی نبود شاید به دردت خورد 
از طریق سی پنل نمیتونید چیزی نصب کنید روی سرور 
سی پنل برای مدیریت فضای از پیش ساخته شده و کانفیگ شده (هاست) شماست نه نصب و مدیریت سرور 

شما اگه میخای رو سرور چیزی رو نصب یا کانفیگ بکنی نیاز به دسترسی ssh داری که مثل داس (CMD) روی کامپیوتر شخصی خود شم میمونه فقط فرقش اینه که آیپی سرور رو میدی و به سرور وصل میشه و دستورات رو اجرا میکنه 

برا نصب و کار کردن با nodejs حتما به اون نیاز داری و با سی پنل نمیتونی نصب کنی 
ولی برا اجرای انگولار مطمئن نیستم که حتما نیاز باشه به nodejs 

اینجا 
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...-for-angular-2
میگه رو لوکال دستور میزنی فولدر dist میسازی بعد اون رو آپلود میکنی + چند خط کد htaccess

----------


## SCoder

Angular بحثش ازnode جداست نیازی به node نداری 

با دستور 


ng build --prod

پروژت رو کامپایل کن بعدش فولدر dist رو تو سرورت آپلود کن این میشه بخش کلاینت ولی برا سرور با توجه به این که cpanel داری استفاده میکنی فکر کنم باید از php  :خیلی عصبانی:  استفاده کنی

----------

